# Google Chrome won't open after System Restore



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hello here is our system info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) 3850 APU with Radeon(tm) R3, AMD64 Family 22 Model 0 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3521 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8200 / R3 Series, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 149 GB (87 GB Free); D: 297 GB (297 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., K30BD
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

We just recently did a system restore and now Google Chrome will not open. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try downloading the latest version of Chrome and see what happens.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Will I lose bookmarks, saved passwords etc?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just in case, copy the Google folder in AppData\Roaming (not sure if thats the correct path, I am not using Chrome right now) over to Documents. 

Then do not do a uninstall. But just install over on top of it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you signed into Chrome with your google account, that will have synced your bookmarks, addons, history, etc so you can restore them on a new computer / browser install.


----------

